# How does a B13's shift knob <manual> come off?



## SE-R Kid (Jun 24, 2002)

I haven't even looked yet, but I'm gunna have to change out the knob on my SE-R, cause the leather is thrashed...

Does it just unscrew? I'd like to put a nice knob on it, but I want to know in advance how this works.


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

It does just screw off but it is on there really tight. If you are going to trash it use a pair of channel locks and twist it off it will tear up the leather but your trashing it anyways.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2002)

man i had 2 destroy my old shift knob 2 get it off just get a blade and slice it off it's easier in the long run cause that's what i ended up doing anyways


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2002)

the threads have loctite on it so you gotta use a big set of pliers or a plummer pipe wrench.


----------



## Russellc (Jun 20, 2002)

You might also try a strap wrench, If anyone has one they want to reuse. Also did it with channel locks, but it did "leave a mark"


Russellc


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

hahaha... my friend twisted mine off with his hands... we didn't know how to take it off as well... but eventually we got it. it's not that bad if you just use some force


----------

